# Snot!



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have constantly got phlem at the back of my throat and where my nose passage meats the throat. Its hard to cough it up sometimes and can never swallow it, anything i can do to get rid of it, its keeping me up every night.

Have tried nasal sprays which clear it for a short period but them im up awake again because it just comes back.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

If its not allergies look at the dairy in your diet :/


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I've had the same thing for ages mate and it p!sses me off. It's fine during the day but at night and on waking its awful

I've tried cuttin out dairy but it did nuthin


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its not dairy i have nothing dairy in my diet at the minute. Fcuking driving me crazy! I read about some tablets that completely get rid of any snot/phlem/mucus but can make your throat very dry which would be equally as annoying.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-nasal_drip

sounds like this ... i get it a lot .

tell you what helped me ... air purifier , they are pretty expensive, other that that just open a window and try get fresh air flow through your bedroom at night .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

CHeers mate, i always have the window open at home because get too hot at night.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Could try Contac tablets, for cold and flu, but do dry your bogies out.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Could try Contac tablets, for cold and flu, but do dry your bogies out.


Cheers mate ill try anything. Not hardly slept for 5 days now because of it and i feel like a wreck!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

also look into 'nasal doushing' ...

its horrible , i do it often and it helps....

saline spray in a compressed bottle. tilt your head back, cover one nostril and spray it up the other one until it feels like your nose will explode, its good and it clears all your sinuses out and drains out the other nostril lol

yes its as grim as it sounds pmsl

asda, tesco etc do it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> also look into 'nasal doushing' ...
> 
> its horrible , i do it often and it helps....
> 
> ...


Wow, ill give that a try but probably will gag alot! lol.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow, ill give that a try but probably will gag alot! lol.


Quoting your boyfriend from last night ? :lol:

serioulsy tho worth a try but its grim


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Can sympathise I've got this at mo not slept right for about two weeks its driving me crazy !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

completeconcentration said:


> Can sympathise I've got this at mo not slept right for about two weeks its driving me crazy !


Really annoying aint it. Ill finally drop off then wake up having to really sniff and try cough it up but nope, just sticks to the back of my throat. Need to research again to find the name of them tablets that get rid of it all!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you tried fresh ginger root (put a large thin slice in a cup of just boiled water, let it stew for at least ten mins before drinking or adding anything else like a green tea bag, honey, lemon etc)?

Ginger contains at least one phenol compound which accelerates the breakdown of mucus, and is one of the few things from traditional chinese medicine that actually does have some clinical backing for working (unlike things like dried tiger penis for libido :lol: )

It works very well for me when I get a gummed up throat with a cold.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Really annoying aint it. Ill finally drop off then wake up having to really sniff and try cough it up but nope, just sticks to the back of my throat. Need to research again to find the name of them tablets that get rid of it all!


Yea, I know with me it's as soon as I lay down it starts its infuriating I spend most of the night wondering the house.

It's surprising how different things look in the dark lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Have you tried fresh ginger root (put a large thin slice in a cup of just boiled water, let it stew for at least ten mins before drinking or adding anything else like a green tea bag, honey, lemon etc)?
> 
> Ginger contains at least one phenol compound which accelerates the breakdown of mucus, and is one of the few things from traditional chinese medicine that actually does have some clinical backing for working (unlike things like dried tiger penis for libido :lol: )
> 
> It works very well for me when I get a gummed up throat with a cold.


I havnt mate but I will be now. thanks. Anything is worth a try!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

completeconcentration said:


> Yea, I know with me it's as soon as I lay down it starts its infuriating I spend most of the night wondering the house.
> 
> It's surprising how different things look in the dark lol


Yep mines the same but today its bad already. I spend most the night getting up for a wee with morning glory, which is bl00dy difficult to do lol. 7 times i got up last night!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep mines the same but today its bad already. I spend most the night getting up for a wee with morning glory, which is bl00dy difficult to do lol. 7 times i got up last night!


Lol ha ha !

Think I was around. 5/6 times!! Is bloody stupid especially people like me who do actually need beauty sleep lol

Am hoping to pop into the chemist later see if they can do anything

Have you seem the advert for mucks cough

Think I may try them as the line was they "dissolve mucus" so wonder of that would do anything!? Is worth a try I suppose


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol ha ha !
> 
> Think I was around. 5/6 times!! Is bloody stupid especially people like me who do actually need beauty sleep lol
> 
> ...


No but let me know if you get anything worth trying please. We will be guinea pigs and just try loads of different methods and let each other know lol. I just swallowed 16 tablets in one go which seems to have pulled some of the mucus off the back of my throat lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tried Benylin Mucus cough medicine last night, had half the bottle through the night and still had fcuking phlem in throat ALL night. Prob got a couple hours sleep tops.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I was the same last night. Coughing and snorting every 10 mins.

Missus mums a nurse so il ask her later.

Went to bed at 10pm. Woke up at 1am with a sh1t throat.... Got ready for work because I didn't realise the fcukin time


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Well the mucus tablets did fûck all!! Got a bottle of cough syrup - drank the whole bottle through the night cos it was still waking me up!!

So I can safely say those two didn't work!!


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Did you guys try the ginger? Have a chest infection myself at the mo an couldn't sleep last night so anythin to help get rid of all the mucus!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Laurat10 said:


> Did you guys try the ginger? Have a chest infection myself at the mo an couldn't sleep last night so anythin to help get rid of all the mucus!


Ginger?? Nope have you tried it??


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Gonna try the ginger tonight are if that works!! Am sick of not sleeping


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

completeconcentration said:


> Ginger?? Nope have you tried it??


I got some now actually waitin for it to stew/cool will let you know if it helps


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

As daft as it sounds maybe try chest eze for its actual medicinal use and not for the reason we all buy it lol


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

completeconcentration said:


> Gonna try the ginger tonight are if that works!! Am sick of not sleeping


this wont help with the snot but you could try nytol to help you sleep


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Flares up when the mrs leaves the heating on overnight.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> As daft as it sounds maybe try chest eze for its actual medicinal use and not for the reason we all buy it lol


Tried it doesn't work just clears my chest not the throat


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

so this seems to be quite a common problem, going to try the ginger

i use otrivine nasal decongestant, about 3 shots up each nostril then ly back and as it hits the back of throat seems to dry it out enough, though it doesnt always work either, it does seem to help most times

i have tried the saline sprays too and they may have helped a bit too

i also seem to get it through the day, not so bad, thats when the otrivine works best

certain foods seem to make it worse too, fruit before bed isnt greatand cold milk makes it worse though hot milk isnt as bad


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill be trying he ginger tonight too. Fcuking livid every night now, even a zopiclone didnt keep me asleep last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill be trying he ginger tonight too. Fcuking livid every night now, even a zopiclone didnt keep me asleep last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow tho wouldn't imagine sleepers would help if u couldn't breathe/coughing

Ginger didn't seem to help me much really, throat feels abit clearer but still coughin up stuff that's all in my chest and nose so may help you guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Laurat10 said:


> Wow tho wouldn't imagine sleepers would help if u couldn't breathe/coughing
> 
> Ginger didn't seem to help me much really, throat feels abit clearer but still coughin up stuff that's all in my chest and nose so may help you guys


It usually knocks me out completely is what i meant but still couldnt get off with it this time.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Iv had this for last 6 months+..........tried everything(nasal sprays,anti histamines,netti pot/nasal irrigation) and nothing has worked. Doctors just say oh keep taking your nasal spray it will clear up. They are full of shlt!!!!

Even went to ENT specialist and they said the same. Im constantly haughing up all day and especially at night time when i lie down. Takes me ages to

get to sleep. Its definately post nasal drip coming from the nose and running down into the throat and getting stuck.

Id love to hear somebody with a solution or cure.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Potters catarrh pastals

Shove 3 in before hitting the pillow and drop of with another 3 in ( being careful not to choke in your sleep)

Worked a treat!! And got a full nights sleep


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

@Suprakill4


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

completeconcentration said:


> Potters catarrh pastals
> 
> Shove 3 in before hitting the pillow and drop of with another 3 in ( being careful not to choke in your sleep)
> 
> Worked a treat!! And got a full nights sleep


Where do you get these from?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ulster_timbo said:


> Iv had this for last 6 months+..........tried everything(nasal sprays,anti histamines,netti pot/nasal irrigation) and nothing has worked. Doctors just say oh keep taking your nasal spray it will clear up. They are full of shlt!!!!
> 
> Even went to ENT specialist and they said the same. Im constantly haughing up all day and especially at night time when i lie down. Takes me ages to
> 
> ...


Check out completeconcentrations cure mate. Ill try this ASAP. It's ruining my life lol.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Check out completeconcentrations cure mate. Ill try this ASAP. It's ruining my life lol.


Morrisons!

Think Sainsbury's do them too ! Hope it works for you guys too!


----------

